# Pair Of Vintage Dueber-Hampden'S



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to share these Dueber-Hampden watches with you and ask if anyone has a "Playboy" model.

They are (L to R)...

The "Tonneau" (1926) No. 400 grade 7 Jewel movement. Double hinged 14K white gold filled case.

The "Man O' Fashion" (1923) D-H grade 15 Jewel movement. Hinged 14K white gold filled case.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Worzel a fine duo, wasn't Dueber-Hampden Watch Co the one the Soviets bought to set up 1MWF?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Those movements look lovely..... As do the watches of course...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> Worzel a fine duo, wasn't Dueber-Hampden Watch Co the one the Soviets bought to set up 1MWF?


Ah I have just read your blog!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

JoT said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Worzel a fine duo, wasn't Dueber-Hampden Watch Co the one the Soviets bought to set up 1MWF?
> ...


The movements are the ones copied by 1SWF.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

A pair o beauties if ever I saw em!


----------

